# What hp to make a 1436 plane?



## ggoldy (Nov 13, 2013)

I row. Yeah, I hear ya's. Snicker, snicker. But I'm just curious. Asuming 2 guys and a little gear...probably 400lb max. Weight distributed properly. What would it take to make a Tracker 1436 plane? I'll even try to add a generic picture from the Tracker website.

Thanks


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey, it worked! I can post pictures!


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334383#p334383 said:


> ggoldy » Today, 16:26[/url]"]I row. Yeah, I hear ya's. Snicker, snicker. But I'm just curious. Asuming 2 guys and a little gear...probably 400lb max. Weight distributed properly. What would it take to make a Tracker 1436 plane? I'll even try to add a generic picture from the Tracker website.
> 
> Thanks




_20/25 HP will do the trick,

Don't go much over 15% above the max HP rating on the placard. Transom weight is also something that has to be taken into consideration_


----------



## Paddler (Nov 13, 2013)

I had a 1436 Fisher (rivited hull) with a 2002 9.9 mercury 2 stroke.

It would easily plane the boat with two men and gear. I eventually change the carb to a 15hp and it really came alive.
But bone stock, those late 90's thru the 2000's 9.9 Merc 2 strokes were excellent motors. At about 75 lbs, the power to weight ratio was unbeatable in those motors.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 14, 2013)

_Personally I always like to have a little more HP than a little less provided it doesn’t end up being stern heavy issue,

I think sometimes we lose sight of the fact that the HP rating on an OB is the max it will produce and most of the time the max HP curve is near the top of the RPM range. 
Personally I like knowing I have a few extra ponies in the bag if I need them. Doesn’t mean you have to use them all the time but nice to know they are there if you need it. 

Again” my personnel preference” but a motor with a higher HP output you can run at lower RPM and get what you need and not have to scream it at WOT all the time. In certain conditions a motor with a little bit more HP can get you out of trouble when a smaller motor might not. Just saying, be safe. _


----------



## muskiemike12 (Nov 14, 2013)

A 9.9 will put that size boat on plane without a problem. I highly doubt there is a 1436 made that is rated for a 25.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334435#p334435 said:


> muskiemike12 » Today, 10:31[/url]"]A 9.9 will put that size boat on plane without a problem. I highly doubt there is a 1436 made that is rated for a 25.




_Lowe 1436 are rated for 20HP they may be some others out there that are rated for 25HP not sure. My point was and is as long as weight is not an issues its never a bad thing to have a few extra ponies.............................................. :mrgreen: 

Most if not all boat manufactures have a little cushion built in and they error on the side of caution for liability reasons. _

_Weld Craft 1436 are rated for 25HP https://weld-craft.com/JonBoats.htm_


----------



## muskiemike12 (Nov 14, 2013)

It is a *terrible* idea if you ever have an accident or insurance claim or lawsuit!


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334445#p334445 said:


> muskiemike12 » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]It is a *terrible* idea if you ever have an accident or insurance claim or lawsuit!




_What's a terrible idea putting a 25HP on a hull that's rated for 25HP? _


----------



## muskiemike12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Geeze, some people. The OP has a Tracker not a weld craft. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334448#p334448 said:


> muskiemike12 » 1 minute ago[/url]"]Geeze, some people. The OP has a Tracker not a weld craft. Thanks for your help though!



_Some people you got that right................. :LOL2: 

This subject has been talked about to death and I really don’t want to get into a pissing match so you do what’s best for you and other will decide what’s best for them. Many believe as do I it’s reasonable to go 10/15% above the max rated HP for a given hull when you’re repowering or if you purchased a hull without power. 

I’ve personally spoken too many deferent insurance companies and all though some will not insure you if you’re above the max rated but many will. I really don’t know how many guys are insuring there 1436 Jon boats. If you’re involved in a boating accident and you were found to be negligent you’re all ready in trouble. _


----------



## muskiemike12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you specifically name one insurance company that will insure a boat that is over horse powered?


----------



## RAMROD (Nov 14, 2013)

How many people insure a 14 foot aluminum boat???

Just asking.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334450#p334450 said:


> muskiemike12 » 45 minutes ago[/url]"]Can you specifically name one insurance company that will insure a boat that is over horse powered?



_Yes if you "promise" to stop crying...................... :LOL2: _


----------



## RAMROD (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry
To the OP I have a 1436 it is rated for a 15 but plan to put a 20hp on it if I keep it. I have put the boat on plane with and old 9.5 with no problem.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334455#p334455 said:


> RAMROD » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]Sorry
> To the OP I have a 1436 it is rated for a 15 but plan to put a 20hp on it if I keep it. I have put the boat on plane with and old 9.5 with no problem.


_
Yes thank you RAMROD,

To the OP sorry this thread has gotton a little off track. It seems there always somone out there who feels like they need to be the safty police and want to make someone else's decisions for them. IMHO 20HP 25HP you should be good to go. _


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoa, Whoa, WHOA!!!!! I didn't ask this question to start an argument. The subject has been covered before. You guys need to put aside your animosity(I think that's the right word). If y'all could meet and go fishing sometime, I'd bet you could become friends. I understand both points of view. Extra power is nice. You don't have to use it if you don't want to. Weight on the transom would my main concern. Staying within the manufacturers' recomended limits, I think, is wise for such a small, light boat. For me, that's 15 hp. If a 10 horse will do that, like Mike and Paddler said, that's probably what I'll do. Um...Dave.....do you think a 10 horse would get my little jon on plane? I just want to cross the channel here 'quicker'.......and rowing into the wind is a real pita. But I don't want to row more weight than I have to. Rowing seems to be the only exercise that doesn't hurt my back and I've always LOVED being on the water. I really don't care if I even catch anything. It's just relaxing and I'M RETIRED!!!!! WOO HOO!!!

Thanks guys


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks RAMROD. I appreciate it.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334463#p334463 said:


> ggoldy » 14 minutes ago[/url]"]Whoa, Whoa, WHOA!!!!! I didn't ask this question to start an argument. The subject has been covered before. You guys need to put aside your animosity(I think that's the right word). If y'all could meet and go fishing sometime, I'd bet you could become friends. I understand both points of view. Extra power is nice. You don't have to use it if you don't want to. Weight on the transom would my main concern. Staying within the manufacturers' recomended limits, I think, is wise for such a small, light boat. For me, that's 15 hp. If a 10 horse will do that, like Mike and Paddler said, that's probably what I'll do. Um...Dave.....do you think a 10 horse would get my little jon on plane? I just want to cross the channel here 'quicker'.......and rowing into the wind is a real pita. But I don't want to row more weight than I have to. Rowing seems to be the only exercise that doesn't hurt my back and I've always LOVED being on the water. I really don't care if I even catch anything. It's just relaxing and I'M RETIRED!!!!! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Thanks guys


_
Brother I think it would if you don't way much over 150lbs and the boat was pretty much empty. Getting the weight distributed correctly is the most important factor when you're trying to get a hull to plane. Power would be second. I'm guessing that hull is rerated for 15HP that's why I said 20/25 max better to have a little extra if it doesn't make it stern heavy. 

If you have gear full fuel and two adults I just think its asking an awful lot of a 9.9 to get you up on plane. if you're not comfortable with going above the max rating then put a 15 on it. I've never heard anyone say they wish they had less HP its always, I wish I had a little more HP. Safety first we have to be responsible regardless of HP. _


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you Dave. That's 3 yes, 1 maybe. I wish someone made a 12 horse. And 150 pounds? Lmao Haven't weighed that since high school!


----------



## DrNip (Nov 15, 2013)

I would think it would depend on which 1436 you decide to go with. Tracker is only .05 and 15.5" rated at 15 HP transom whereas Weld-Craft is .08 and 19" transom rated at 25 HP. I would definitely try to go with the max HP the boat is rated for and you should have no problem planing. Personally I would go with at least a 15 HP on no matter which make of 1436 you decide to go with.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Nov 15, 2013)

most of the 15hp motors weigh the same as their 10hp brothers. 

$.02


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334559#p334559 said:


> SumDumGuy » Yesterday, 21:21[/url]"]most of the 15hp motors weigh the same as their 10hp brothers.
> 
> $.02



_Hey thanks SDG,

Good info to know. _


----------

